
Ask HN: How Much Are HN People into Sneaker Culture? Especially Hyped Sneakers? - chdaniel
Asking this as there&#x27;s this podcast called CEOs wear sneakers (by K Swiss, a sneaker company) and I see this trend emerging more and more among tech people — I don&#x27;t know whether it&#x27;s just my feeling.<p>How much are you into hyped sneakers? They don&#x27;t have to be Yeezys, which are the go-to when someone says &quot;streetwear&quot; — could be your Nike Zoom Fly.
======
ArtWomb
Nike certainly in the spotlight last night. Duke's Zion Williamson blasted
straight through the sole of his custom Air Force 1s on the first play of the
season's biggest game. Spraining his knee and unable to return. Can't recall
ever seeing an equipment failure of that magnitude before. Cameras even
captured Obama's reaction from the front row.

It's big in NYC / LA, with dedicated stores like Supreme and Flight Club.
Limited edition sneakers are as legit an asset class as wine or cigars. Will
they retain their value in the same way as buying an Andy Warhol painting?
Short term I'd be very bullish. But I think it's more about the feeling of
being a participant in the culture. And getting props ;)

I'm definitely into the tech. Have always been an Addidas fan. Pretty much
live in my CloudFoams. And walk a great deal so I go through a pair every six
months. The new UltraBoost 19s are intriguing. They also retail at $190!

~~~
chdaniel
I know both Supreme and Flight Club. Good question about retaining value — I
myself stock some unworn pairs for a year or two so far and plan on keeping
them for 10 years — just for the game of it (and like you pointed out, for
being part of the culture)

Ultraboost have been _the_ central point in the culture 2-3 years ago.

So are you part of the LA scene, like the majority of people on HN?

------
byoung2
I have never been into sneakers...in 1989 I wanted Jordans but they cost $120
at the time and I was only 9 and my parents said no. They insisted that they
weren't any better than "Fives" (generic shoes we would get at Big 5) other
than better marketing. My parents were well off (dentist, real estate
appriaser) but they were big on saving and living frugally. Now that I can
basically buy anything I want, I still get the cheapest shoes I can find.

~~~
chdaniel
I've got a feeling that if they let you get Jordans, you wouldn't be into
cheapest shoes today. I don't know why.

It's crazy how little things from childhood affect us so much for the rest of
our lives (not talking about your case right now but got me thinking). I see
traces of "always save" mindset in international friends who come from
countries where their parents were poor.

------
AnimalMuppet
Not at all. I wear sneakers, but I pick them based on how they fit my foot,
not on advertised image. I want comfort and traction. Street cred? Don't care.

~~~
chdaniel
got you. thanks for commenting. maybe it's more of a thing for the younger
audience

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Ah, I just remembered something. My knees were hurting. I eventually went to
an orthopedist. He gave me the full knee exam, and finally asked, "What do you
do for exercise?"

"Run", I said.

"Wearing what shoes? Shoes like those?"

"Exactly these shoes."

"Stop running on pavement. And get some decent shoes." He told me to go to a
real running store - not Foot Locker or the like. So I went to this running
store. I walked in, and they told me to take my shoes off and stand there.
"There, you see what his feet are doing?" one salesman said to the other. "He
needs one of these three brands."

I bought a pair of Mizunos - not because they are a big name, but because they
kept me from destroying my knees. I'll pay for quality when I need to. Pay for
hype? No.

~~~
chdaniel
thanks for the comment. I get it. Take care with your knees!

------
PaulHoule
Brooks when my bankroll is thick; a few years back I could get a shoe from
Wal-Mart that was worth every penny, but not longer.

------
WalterSear
Well, I close my eyes every time I'm being driven across the Dumbarton bridge,
if that counts for anything.

